# I Think my cichlids have mated as well as my pletcostomus



## julieandjuliana (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a 100 gal tank, with a few albino convicts, a few black convicts, an albino red oscar, a bumblebee, and two plecostomus , i just bought the bumblebee for my daughter and when i got it home i decided to clean the entire tank (wow 4 hours hard work) and then i let the bumblebee go, it is a female, she wasnt attacked or harrassed but the fish all seemed to act weird...and the next morning i woke up to tons of eggs in the tank, and now i have like 5 differant types of eggs/fry. some are the round white ones, some are round and orange, brown and prickly, one that looks like a snake head lol and a few that look like little crickets, how do i know which eggs are which and is it possible for an albino convict to mate with the albino red oscar or a black convict with the bumblebee, i'm so confused as to what i have right now. and fyi before i bought the bumblebee they never acted this way and never laid eggs like this.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

seems by doing a spring clean you may have triggered one thing they was waiting for.... clean water 
congratulations now run along and go buy half a dozen large tanks lol
just kidding


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

*is it possible for an albino convict to mate with the albino red oscar*

No.

*or a black convict with the bumblebee*

No.

How large is the bumblebee (any possibility that it was mouthbrooding when you got it? they carry eggs and fry in the mouths for several weeks). Bumblebee's, like all mouthbrooding mbunas, tend to release they're progeny only when they fully developed and capable of free swimming.

Most likely they're convicts or pleco's.

Time will tell.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am with kay-bee here...convicts are convicts...you may well have 2 or 3 pairs between them..what kind of plecos ?? they do not normally lay their eggs out in the open..
and the little live ones i am pretty sure are from the bumblebee..
usually white eggs are not fertile..


----------

